# I'm waiting for the day the establishment Dems/Repubs get a bring shock



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

*I'm waiting for the day the establishment Dems/Repubs get a brain shock*

When Trumps sweeps into office ... Their game is over!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone other than Hillary or Bernie , but Trumps is not the best GOP. Ha is at best hold your nose and pray he lets others get things done.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The numbers certainly support the possibility.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Trump would be a good adviser.. but as a president... not sure if he will be able to think through the long game on international events


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One thing in Trump's favor: He is not easily intimidated by opponents or the media. In fact it is RINOs, Demonic Rats and the Media 0 and Trump 100. He is not afraid to go after the left's sacred cows to pursue what he thinks is best for the country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If the only thing the next President does is build a wall, secure the border, get rid of as many illegals as possible, and stops sending billions to countries that hate us...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

People fretted over Reagan before he was elected. Looks like same thing is now happening with Trump.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If the only thing the next President does is build a wall, secure the border, get rid of as many illegals as possible, and stops sending billions to countries that hate us...


Yes please


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Better than any RINO in the race and far better than Demondrats.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Anyone other than Hillary or Bernie , but Trumps is not the best GOP. Ha is at best hold your nose and pray he lets others get things done.





Maine-Marine said:


> Trump would be a good adviser.. but as a president... not sure if he will be able to think through the long game on international events





Seneca said:


> People fretted over Reagan before he was elected. Looks like same thing is now happening with Trump.


Trump is all about building the best person for the job teams for maximum success. There hasn't been a president EVER that knew and understood EVERYTHING.
That's why they Have Sec of States, Defense etc. etc.
Seems like we all want stop being lied to then a guy comes along that has no filter and "you're afraid"?
Do you want RINO Kool Aid?
People crack me up.
Give me a guy with Balls over a Kenyon with a Vagina ANY DAY!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Trump certainly knows the hot button issues and I like some of his ideas ( The border, the military, cut off foreign aid, etc. ) but I don't think he has the wherewithal to get it accomplished. I certainly don't think, at this point, if he wins the nomination he can win the general election. We all know who waltzes in then. We won't survive her 8 years.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

atm trump is only real bet to get this nation to get its med's seeing Obama and others before him gave this nation herpies 
only because he will some mud but should gong he way say whats he really his mind,
things like, they are ILLEGAL what part of the law did you not understand
vets need better treatment after coming back from being shot at blown up and seeing horrific acts brutality and if some oen says they chose to join the military remind them if they didn't we have a invasion on our soil and not people hoping a face you stupid moron
we need more people like that to vote in office


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Tocqueville upon watching the politicians of the day (1830's) said words to the effect that the best and brightest go into business not politics. He felt that the only hope in preserving the republic was if the best and brightest would see the republic as worth saving and enter politics from time to time to set things right. 

I think it's past time we saw the best and brightest enter politics to set things right. Now whether Trump is the man to do that or not, I don't know, though it does seem as if he has both sides of the aisle acting a bit nervous. Which if you think about it might actually be a good thing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

gambit said:


> atm trump is only real bet to get this nation to get its med's seeing Obama and others before him gave this nation herpies
> only because he will some mud but should gong he way say whats he really his mind,
> things like, they are ILLEGAL what part of the law did you not understand
> vets need better treatment after coming back from being shot at blown up and seeing horrific acts brutality and if some oen says they chose to join the military remind them if they didn't we have a invasion on our soil and not people hoping a face you stupid moron
> we need more people like that to vote in office


Agreed in general. I like his straightforward approach and his honest answers. it's refreshing to say the least. Hell, the Hildabeast hasn't told the truth since.......ever. I like his ideas in general. I just don't think he has the skills to get it done. I am not quite sold on his ability to deal with the nations of the world and the world dynamic much less congress. I didn't like some of his comments regarding the economy and he, to my knowledge, has not came out with any significant details on exactly how he plans to accomplish what he proposes. I am actually looking forward to the coming debate. We should start getting a clearer picture, I hope, of where he and the rest stand. Although, CNN is conducting the debate so who knows what type of circus they plan. Let's get to the meat.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

prepared one
yes its going to be a circus just with out scary clowns other then Hillary whom I think even the beast wont even mount 
if he go's full out then he wont get in because the PC police would turn it around 
hell they do it now when he said we need to stop illegals first thing they did is say its racist 
it would be nice to see one of them say, she could not keep her man happy how she going to keep our nation happy , or she was unable to do before how will that change now.
or better yet , you are a ugly triple face lair. 'two face is to honest on her behalf '


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The Republicans don't want trump as their candidate, they say so all the time. The plan from day one was for trump to run as a independent. Split the vote and trumps best friends the clintons are back in the white house. Wake up people. It's all a sham that the sheople are falling for again.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll vote for him if he wins the GOP nomination but i wont if he runs as an independent.. I will not willingly give Hildabeast the highest post in America


----------



## doubledown (Nov 30, 2015)

Until I something better I am going with Trump. He is the only one the lobbyists can't bully.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Chipper said:


> The Republicans don't want trump as their candidate, they say so all the time. The plan from day one was for trump to run as a independent. Split the vote and trumps best friends the clintons are back in the white house. Wake up people. It's all a sham that the sheople are falling for again.


Well if it is a sham, then the motherfn republicans need to pull their heads out of their ass and stop acting like a bunch of pussies and start delivering on some conservative issues, and if the best they can do is laugh at me because I fell for a big lie and tell me "I told you so, we wouldn't have been as bad a hillary, you shouldn't have voted for trump." well they can suck it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> When Trumps sweeps into office ... Their game is over!


If Trump ends up as the nominee or runs independent their day is made.

His mouth and history are too much to overcome. Yes he says what we want to hear, he also says a lot of stupid stuff without understanding what he is saying.

Trump is the master of bankruptcy. Look at his history, he's over leveraged his businesses several times, cashed out most of his shares, and then claimed bankruptcy several times with businesses he still had control of but had pulled his financial stake out of. We, the investors and tax payers got stuck paying his debt. He plays the system for power and profit while contributing little in the long term. He's a showman full of flash but little substance.

He's smart in many ways but if he runs in any form the Democrats will win the election. If a miracle occurs he'll piss Congress and other countries off so badly he will become essentially a lame duck president during his 1st term.

Use your brains instead of your emotions when listening to him.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is my young ones contribution...


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> If Trump ends up as the nominee or runs independent their day is made.
> 
> His mouth and history are too much to overcome. Yes he says what we want to hear, he also says a lot of stupid stuff without understanding what he is saying.
> 
> ...


Since we are playing fortune tellers, when Jeb Bush wins, nothing will happen, planned parenthood shall continue to do their thing, chaos shall continue in the middle east, illegal immigrants will rape the system, the debt will double every four years, the tax code will continue to add complexity. The left wing news media will still continue to control the minds of the sheeple, and our kids will get horrible educations in a system were competition is crushed and only left wing ideas are acceptable teaching. But we might get a $1k tax refund check in the mail, followed by the most fair tax (depreciation of your money QE4).


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> People fretted over Reagan before he was elected. Looks like same thing is now happening with Trump.


I have heard this a few times. I tend to agree that this may be a similar situation. I believe that most people are very tired of the failed administration from the past 7 years and ready for a big change. Lets hope so anyways.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The GOP has nobody to blame but themselves for Trumps popularity. They've had ample opportunity to step up and challenge the democrats on issues and haven't, not like Trump has anyway. the GOP seem to have an aversion to taking a political risk while Trump who apparently is no stranger to taking risks, puts it on the line and that scares the daylight out of them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> The GOP has nobody to blame but themselves for Trumps popularity. They've had ample opportunity to step up and challenge the democrats on issues and haven't, not like Trump has anyway. the GOP seem to have an aversion to taking a political risk while Trump who apparently is no stranger to taking risks, puts it on the line and that scares the daylight out of them.


I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Trump has way too much baggage in his closet to face hillary, and he's not smart enough to face Sanders. You have a guy whose bread and butter is bashing immigrants, yet he has married a steady stream of foreigners. His current wife speaks English with a thick (albeit sexy) accent. He has run himself into bankruptcy multiple times, and half of the stuff outta his mouth is either untenable or outright unconstitutional. He is David Duke with bad hair.

The GOP tolerated him because of the support from Tea Party members. The Republican party actually lost control of their own course when the Koch brothers invented the Tea Party (using evil genius Karl Rove to do their bidding.) That's why Bohner resigned, he got tired of having the Koch Brother's cold hands reaching up his arse to manipulate him like a puppet. Right now our country is largely being driven by a pair of 1-percenters who have never held public office in their entire life.

Trump was just supposed to be the heatshield that the GOP would discard once they made it through political reentry, but he has turned into a monkey on their back. I just cannot take Trump seriously as a candidate. What's next? Bob Eubanks as VP? How about that guy from Wheel of fortune? 

Seriously? Voting for TV personalities? At least Reagan had Bonzo.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Trump has way too much baggage in his closet to face hillary, and he's not smart enough to face Sanders. You have a guy whose bread and butter is bashing immigrants, yet he has married a steady stream of foreigners. His current wife speaks English with a thick (albeit sexy) accent. He has run himself into bankruptcy multiple times, and half of the stuff outta his mouth is either untenable or outright unconstitutional. He is David Duke with bad hair.
> 
> The GOP tolerated him because of the support from Tea Party members. The Republican party actually lost control of their own course when the Koch brothers invented the Tea Party (using evil genius Karl Rove to do their bidding.) That's why Bohner resigned, he got tired of having the Koch Brother's cold hands reaching up his arse to manipulate him like a puppet. Right now our country is largely being driven by a pair of 1-percenters who have never held public office in their entire life.
> 
> ...


Valid points for sure, but sounds very much like Reagan and his course to the WH.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We already have a president who ignores the constitution, do we really need another?
Listen to what Trump says - he either does not understand the Constitution, or just ignores it.
I am beginning to believe he is a plant for the Clinton campaign.

And yes, I AM a conservative. And no, Trump is not.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

If this group can't see the establishment parties both Dem and Rep do not have America's best interests in mind, then I have lost all hope. May god have mercy on our souls. Hope to see you in pergatory. Peace, I'm out.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have NEVER felt the parties had OUR best interests in mind. They are entirely self-centric organizations, interested in bringing as much money as possible. But money is just a tool to these kinds of people, their real goal is power. They will tell you anything they need to to get to that point, and voters are really more of a necessary evil on their path. If they could, they'd write voters outta the equation.


Really, we will have little progress until we get the money out of Washington, and out of politics at large. As things stand now, it doesn't matter who you elect because voters will be the last people they invite into their new office. Lobbyists, special interests*, and all manner of scum will see the inside of the oval office before you do, (unless you take the tour.)


*I do not include the NRA in the list of special interests. To me a special interest group that represents millions of Americans is a good thing, but the ones that represent only 12 fat white guys in a board room are no better than Somalian pirates, hijacking our nation so they can make more money.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Interesting reading. I would like to point out that the majority of people I know thought Obama wouldn't win the 2nd time, he did. I do not know anyone that admits to voting for Obama either time. I hope and pray that whoever does end up in the white house is someone that will stop the downward spiral that the USA seems to be on. It will take a lot of work to restore the USA to where it was, if that is even possible.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I fear Hilldabeast will be our next POTUS and our country will take a very bad downward turn toward anarchy... She would try to implement an Australian like gun ban and the gun owners would declare war, which would give her the power to declare martial law, suspend the constitution and bring in UN troops to disarm us...

If so then I will take out as many blue helmets as I can before my time is done..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I fear Hilldabeast will be our next POTUS and our country will take a very bad downward turn toward anarchy... She would try to implement an Australian like gun ban and the gun owners would declare war, which would give her the power to declare martial law, suspend the constitution and bring in UN troops to disarm us...
> 
> If so then I will take out as many blue helmets as I can before my time is done..


I'm telling ya, Trump will hand the election to Hillary. 
Yesterday he renewed his threat to run as independent if necessary. That would split the Republican vote and elect Hillary.
If he does this, then I will be fairly certain he is a Clinton plant.


----------

